

How Privacy is Ruining the World - stoney
http://www.marinatingthemind.com/?p=399

======
stoney
Given the frequent privacy-related news stories that appear here, I thought
that this anti-privacy essay was an interesting alternative view point. And
actually a fairly persuasive argument against privacy.

